# 1 satellite dish 2 set top boxes two tv separate programs question



## johnwilliams (26 Aug 2007)

1 satellite with 1 sat dish pointing at it feeding two set top boxes(free to air type) and two tv's  in different rooms showing different programs .will a simple y piece  joiner work here, being fed from the dish (y piece)to both set top boxes or will there be some form of interference stopping it from working


----------



## DrMoriarty (26 Aug 2007)

*Re: 1 satellite dish 2 set top boxes two tv seperate programs question*

Not interference as such, but presumably a weaker signal, I'd have thought?

You could always try it, and if it isn't working out a twin LNB is not dear to buy.


----------



## bytelive (26 Aug 2007)

*Re: 1 satellite dish 2 set top boxes two tv seperate programs question*

I would advise you change the LNB (thing the wire goes into at end of dish) with a twin LNB or quad LNB (2 and 4 outputs respectively).

Using a splitter won't work too well.  A LNB has 4 states - Horizontal High, Horizontal Low, Vertical High and Vertical low.  It can only be in one state at any one time.  So, if one box is showing a channel on Horizontal Hi for example, the other box would need to watch a channel that is Horizontal High also.  And of course there's signal loss to consider, though it may not be much.

So, in summary, for best results and least hassle, change the LNB, preferably for the Quad LNB, in case you ever intend upgrading to further receivers or PVR receiver.


----------



## hansov (27 Aug 2007)

Does the box not send a electrical current to the LNB and therefore two boxes connected = a fried LNB? This is a question rather than a statement BTW!


----------



## bytelive (28 Aug 2007)

Yes, both boxes do send current up the coaxial cable to the LNB.

In the case of using a splitter, the power output would need to be disabled on the box which you'll decide won't have control over the LNB.

Or, if the OP goes with the Quad LNB option, which I recommend, the power from both boxes will be needed (voltage is varied from a box to make the LNB switch between Vertical and Horizontal - as well as a 22kHz tone for High and Low switching).


----------



## Frank (29 Aug 2007)

www.peats.ie have dual and quad LNB's cheap enough. 
Hard bit is getting on the roof.


----------



## johnwilliams (31 Aug 2007)

thanks folks, will look into your suggestiions


----------



## potnoodler (8 Sep 2007)

[broken link removed]

cheaper again here


----------

